# Sound card needed



## staticsid (May 2, 2011)

I want to buy a sound card for getting the most out of my headphones. Just wanted to check with you guys if there is anything out there (in the consumer grade range) better than Xonar Essence STX. Would be great if you can suggest a few names.


----------



## Joker (May 3, 2011)

in 10k there is nothing better than xonar essence stx. go for it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2011)

Which headphones?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

yeah I think there is nothing better than the STX now at Rs.10000 



			
				 The Sorcerer said:
			
		

> Which headphones?


 Probably one of those super costly audiophile headphones that come in for testing


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2011)

another vote for STX. It's one heck of a card.


----------



## staticsid (May 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> yeah I think there is nothing better than the STX now at Rs.10000
> 
> Probably one of those super costly audiophile headphones that come in for testing



Ha ha ! Geez there should be an option to temporarily disable the User Title


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Probably one of those super costly audiophile headphones that come in for testing



For Real/Accurate testing, they will need something like this. Anything less is more of a user's opinion and less of a review.


----------



## staticsid (May 4, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> For Real/Accurate testing, they will need something like this. Anything less is more of a user's opinion and less of a review.



Absolutely. In fact, it almost sounds like you're quoting my editor. He always has this exact concern at all times. In any case I was not asking for testing purposes. This was a personal curiosity for which i thought i'd get an opinion from respected fellow geeks. Like i said, i need to be able to temporarily remove the 'Team Digit' user title at times.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

^^ Then there's really not much choice there. STX is pretty good for what it's worth. Have one PCIE x1 slot, you're all good to go. I remember once during a closed meet that there was some SPDIF issue with the driver but was resolved all thanks to modded drivers, but not really too sure if that happenens on STX.

A pair of HD 428s, HD 280 Pros and Audio Technica M50s?hmm? . I always enjoy being between Ameya Dalvi and the few guys (haven't interacted with a lot of them). I hope I bump into one of your guys hopefully during one of the company's conference that is coming next week .


----------



## ico (May 5, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Like i said, i need to be able to temporarily remove the 'Team Digit' user title at times.


Click on User CP and then "Edit your details"

Change it from there.


----------



## staticsid (May 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Click on User CP and then "Edit your details"
> 
> Change it from there.



I know, i know ICO ! 


I meant selectively for certain posts...

Anyway thanks everyone...


----------

